# Bait for Coyote Trap



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

I know there is alot of different baits that are available and some of you guys probably make yourself...question is, what has been your best bait targeting coyotes with a dirt hole set?


----------



## Demodad (Oct 25, 2013)

lol just about any lure will call in a yote to check out as terratorial as they are, some of my best dogs came from some old bobcat gland lure I wanted to use up.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok...being a new trapper thats good to know! There were so many options I didnt know what to do. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

A little urine works well for me


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I like a meat type chunk bait in the bottom of the hole with a couples drops coyote gland lure dripped down the backside of the hole and gland lure near by at a high spot, tree branch, fence post or some way to get the lure up in the air.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

You will find any bait or lure from any reputable company will work. Location IMO is the important factor. Put it in front of them and they should investigate it.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds good.....I have a bunch of fresh deer meat to use with a little urine of some sort should do the trick....thanks

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

I used a deer carcass an caught yotes but after a couple days you will catch a buzzard if you leave it to long


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Deer carcass for a dirt hole set or you mean a bait pile?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yea, sorry not on the dirt hole set, was just a pile using the carcass, but have taken road kill rabbits an stuffed in hole set before.


----------



## Jackpine47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hiawatha Valley by cavens Minnesota brand is by far the best ive ever used!!! been using it for the past 10 years or so with amazing results!! best part is its made about 15 miles away by Minnesota trapline products!!


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

I put some in my wish list for the next order....thanks! So far my deer meat keeps getting ate from the hole with no catch. Matter of time!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------

